# New catch!



## SkyeSpider (Aug 21, 2002)

Tonight I went into the kitchen to get some late-night food, and what did I find? A *HUGE* wolf spider sitting on the floor. She's easily 2.5" and very fat! She's also mad as hell with me, apparently (pouncing at the sides of the delicup when I come near).

I'm debating keeping her, or letting her go tomorrow. If I decide to keep her, how should I best care for her? What kind of housing should I use? Should I worry about escapes when I go to feed her? If she is gravid (which looks likely), how do I deal with the babies?

-Bryan

_(a few pictures, below)_


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 21, 2002)

A picture of her from the side (she's *SO* fat!!).

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 21, 2002)

Holy CRAP! I just threw a cricket in with the wolf spider. I've NEVER seen such a violent kill (short of my bearded dragons eatting mice)! That was truely impressive    I think she just found a new home 

Now, to figure out what kind of set up to give her. I'm clueless here, so any help would be much appriciated.

-Bryan


----------



## Valael (Aug 21, 2002)

My mom + brother found a (What they described) 3 inch spider behind the fridge yesterday and thought it was a T of mine, but went and let it go (I'd hate to see what would happen if it actually WAS a T of mine.)


I'd bet money it was a Wolf like that one...It makes me jealous to know I could have had one =p


----------



## johns (Aug 21, 2002)

> *Now, to figure out what kind of set up to give her. I'm clueless here, so any help would be much appriciated.
> 
> -Bryan *


Hi, Bryan-

Setup should be like  any terrestrial tarantula-peatmoss or something equivalent, appropriate-sized water dish and something to clamber on, which will also serve as a retreat or hide(or if it's a burrowing sp). Humidity should be about 70% and the beauteous wolfie should be kept in a medium to large enclosure.

John


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks, John   Have you kept these guys before? Are the anywhere near as bad as Pterrors or Pokies, when it comes to escaping when you open the lid? This is my last area of worry.

I think I'm keeping this cute little girl. I'm going to go buy a 2.5 gallon cage today 

-Bryan


----------



## johns (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi, Bryan- I've kept a couple of the burrowing species before but never a terrestrial wolf spider... 
They're extremely skittish and semi-aggressive, though  not nearly as bad as, say, Pokies.. 



Congratulations on your new spider! 



John


----------



## johns (Aug 21, 2002)

I  didn't see your ?. As for potential  escapes, regular 'tarantula security' is appropriate...


----------



## Wade (Aug 21, 2002)

Bryan-

I've kept assorted wolf spiders, right now I have quite a few Carolina wolfs.  Although they are somewhat flighty, they are quite easy to wrangle because they lack the climbing ability of tarantulas, so as long as there is a resonable distance between the substrate and the top of the cage, they are not likley to successfully dash for freedom, although they may be able to find footholds on the sillicone sealer of an aquarium.

Some do have a tendancy to eat their eggsacs, so if she drops one, give her plenty of privacy.  She will carry it on the tip of her abdomen, hanging from her spinerettes .  When the babes emerge, they climb onto the top of mom's abdomen.  Eventually, they start to leave her and disperse.  They'll be tiny, this is when you'll start finding little wolfs all over if your cage isn't secure!  They will feed voraciously on pinheads and fruitflies (not to mention each other).  You will probably want to split them up at some point, at least as many as you wish to rear (there may be hundreds).  The rest can be released.

Wade


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 27, 2002)

Yeah, there no big mystery to keeping wolfs... I kept one alive for over 6 months when I was a kid with NO idea of how to care for spiders at all!  I just tried my best to mimic nature, and that seemed to please her.  They like to burrow and make a "hunt tunnel" ... they will line the burrow inside and out with silk and then just camp out on two or three of the major strands, waiting for something to disturb them.  They'll be quite happy with crickets, and they are very active killers... fun to watch!  Some species seem to ignore burrows and just set traps out in the open... if it's sufficiently dark where you're keeping her, she'll probably just line the edge of the enclosure and hunt in the open.  Wait and see.

A note on the babies... there can be a LOT of them.  If you suspect you female is gravid, you may want to drop that 2.5 aquarium in a Rubbermaid tub or something similar, because they end up EVERYWHERE.  You have to separate them pretty quick also, because they start to look like hors d'ouvres to the mother, and she will eat them without a second thought if they get too old.


----------



## Botar (Sep 7, 2002)

I acquired one a while back that looks and acts like a small Haplopelma species.  If anyone knows, can you tell me if this is a Carolina Wolf?  After reading this post (much too late) I've discovered I should give it a larger enclosure.  How can you tell male from female of this species?


----------



## johns (Sep 7, 2002)

Hi, Botar-


It's a Carolina wolf, alright.


----------



## Botar (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks.  I've noticed another color type in our area that has black and white striping from head to tail.  It is usually brown in color.  Would that also be Carolina Wolf and just a color variation, or another type of wolf.  The body type is identical.  If you need a pic, I'll try to find one and take a picture of it.


----------



## johns (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm not  certain, but in the picture it appears you have a beautiful female, and those brown variations are males of the same species.

Just to be certain, why don't you take a pic of this "alleged male" spider, and I'd be happy to try and identify it for ye....


Alex is lurkin' about, and Wade H would also  be helpful in determining whether or not your female wolf would get a quick and easy meal if I was mistaken.


Whatever the case, our thoughts and wishes our with you, Botar.

The End.


----------



## Botar (Sep 9, 2002)

Well then I'll do some hunting on Thursday/Friday and see what I can find.  I'd love to mate her just for the experience.  A bit less stressful than T mating for me at this point... although I wouldn't want anything to happen to my female Carolina either.


----------



## johns (Sep 9, 2002)

Neither would I, Botar.. your  female wolf's beautiful.

john


----------



## Paul Day (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey guys, that's Hogna helluo...

Hogna carolinensis (the Carolina Wolf Spider) gets WAY bigger 
And is Grey 

Paul Day
(former creator of the largest wolf spider website on the Internet)


----------



## johns (Sep 10, 2002)

*Welcome back...*

to the hobby, Pauly! *Ahem* IF a certain someone _hadn't_  removed the largest Wolf Spider resource on the Internet<hint,hint>, then maybe I wouldn't be caught with my pants down  misidentifying arachnids...




We  have a groovy thang going on at Scott's web site.

Just thought you should know.


----------



## Paul Day (Sep 10, 2002)

I sorta had to. I regret it now, but I was getting into copyright hassles and just didn't have the time to correct them. In my younger years, I could care less to give credit to people (as I don't care if people take my pictures), but certain individuals (who may go unnamed) has a baby fit about it. So I was forced to react.

Just so you know... remember Arachnomedic? Well, their is going to be a sequal... something new, which brings Arachnomedic, and "A Wolf In The Shadows" together. That's all I'm going to say. It won't be a full-throttle wolf spider website, but it'll have much of the same content, without the extra slack.

As for telling a male from a female Carolina (when mature of course), males have longer stockier legs, and little bulbus ends to their pedipalps. The females are fat, with shorter legs, and are darker in color. The ends of a females pedipalps are not bulbus at all, just like little feelers (with nothing on the end).  Males can look quite grovey. I will post a picture of both as a comparison later today. Carolina Wolf Spiders (the real guys) are difficult to find. At least for me... because I traveled all the way up and down the east coast and couldn't find a single one, looking in every field I could find. Of course, it's been a dry hear, so I've heard any wolf spider is harder to find.

Pauly


----------



## Paul Day (Sep 10, 2002)

Oh yes, I'll also try to post a picture of a male Hogna helluo... they look quite different from females.

Pauly


----------



## johns (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, as far as copyright goes, that's perfectly understandable.

Please let us know when you can post the pic of the male Hogna helluo.

I have a feeling that you're going to be a valuable asset to the "Other Arachnids" forum, Pauly.


----------



## Swifty (Sep 15, 2002)

*Carolina Wolfspider*

Hi Folks!

Here is a pic of a Carolina Wolfspider...

http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/Wolf2.jpg


----------



## Paul Day (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey Kelly, that's a pretty one! Nice combo of whites 

Pauly


----------



## Swifty (Sep 15, 2002)

*mom and babies...*

Thanks man! She is quite a nice looking gal, Here is a pic of  her with her babies on her back too!

http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/Wolf3.jpg

These are truely cool true spiders. If you consider she is holding a full grown adult cricket in her fangs, (In the first pic), you can get a good idea on her size.

Swifty


----------



## Paul Day (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey Kelly, have you ever thought about selling them? Or are you... since it had babies. I certainly think they would be good sellers (I know all sorts of people looking all over the place for them). I know personally I would buy them, especially if you captive bred them! 

Anyway, just some suggestions,

Pauly


----------



## Paul Day (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh yeah, Kelly, I checked your server (/pix) and I don't think you uploaded that last picture. I would be interested in seeing it.

She is really beautiful though... I miss mine. They really are my favorite spiders.

Pauly


----------



## Swifty (Sep 15, 2002)

*more...*

Hey Paul, I think the link works now...

These are captive born.  I recieved an adult male, and adult female, from a guy in New Mexico. Now it is possible that the females was gravid from the wild, but I did successfully bred them, whether my breeding resulted in the offspring, who knows?
Either way, they are sweet!


----------



## Paul Day (Sep 15, 2002)

Wow, they have larger spiderlings then I would expect.. a plus. I never have been able to get the eggsacs to hatch from these guys, they always "throw them away". Of course I didn't really "try" hard to get it to work, perhaps next time I'll put them in a quieter room, or raise the humidity level.

I certainly hope you are going to sell these  hehe... I might just HAVE to snatch them up. A lot of them in fact. I want to raise them from babies and captive breed them 
Anywho, good night Kelly,

Pauly


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 24, 2002)

BOTAR !! How big is that thing ?? Its lovely by the way.


----------



## Al Muoio (Sep 26, 2002)

I would certainly be interested in a Wolf spider. I live in Pennsylvania and they are suposed to be common here and very large. I've been looking hi and low and have not found one. I do have 3 Jumping Spiders which are facinating to watch. I feed them small crix. Let me know if you want to sell one of those Wolfs.
Blessings, Al


----------



## Poecilotheria (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow, I haven't seen a pic of the carolina wolf yet, looks great!
Steve


----------



## looseyfur (Aug 16, 2003)

*heh*

just another thing for you to get bit by...but perhaps your parents wouldnt flip over a wolfie .... I say grab one. I had one once and she munched her sac and died shortly after.




eep-
looseyfur


----------



## Poecilotheria (Aug 16, 2003)

I was just kinda woosey from the venom when I went to feed the others, not in the right mind I guess. I'm finally staring to feel better, so hopefully I can tell everyone about the effects soon. Can't stay on the comp too long, my eyes get kinda funny and I feel weird, oh well, I should be good in a week or so i'm guessing, recoverys going great so far. Very interesting effects I might add, more later, i'll start a new post in a few days detailing everything, maybe a pic of my finger.
Steve


----------

